# Ucla mfa Production/Directing



## Ram GM (Oct 16, 2017)

Hi guys,
This is my first post.I am planning to apply for UCLA's MFA in production/direction program. I have a few queries.Forgive me if I sound naive.This is my first year applying.

1) In the FAQs section it was mentioned that the GRE for MFA program is optional ,but not required. I have a GRE score of 315. Will sending that improve my chances? (I know this is dumb, but still!)

2) The deadline for the application is mentioned as Nov 1st on the Website.That includes the mailed deadline too. I had a small issue with the University and my transcripts have been delayed.
If I send the mail with the FTVDM application and the transcripts before Nov 1 and if the transcripts reach the University a few days later than Nov 1st, will my application still be valid.

3) My old TOEFL scores are no longer valid.I am yet to give my TOEFL exam again on October 21st.Is it okay if the scores reach a few days later than November 1st, just in case, if the scores get delayed by ETS? 
I remember reading in the graduate FAQ page that TOEFL scores are accepted up until two weeks later than the deadline.But there is no mention of the same in the course specific application page - Production/Directing | UCLA School of TFT

 Hence the doubt!!

I am planning to apply to USC, NYU, Chapman and UTA next month.I have no fellow aspirant here and you guys are the only ones I have to reach out to.Thanks in advance.


----------



## Ram GM (Oct 16, 2017)

And I am applying for Fall 2018!


----------

